# Mac OS X Server as Domain Controller



## Kanstrup (Nov 13, 2001)

Hi, 

Anyone knows where to find documentation / information on setting up a Mac OS X Server as Domain Controller for Windows computers? 

Is this even possible? 

Sincerely Mathias


----------



## Neilfrain (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes you can set mac os x 10.1 up as a domain controler for windows clients, If you go to the following url and download the pdf for os x server it tells you how to set it up as a single domain, multiple domain and so on

http://www.apple.com/macosx/server/


----------

